# XML Strings in JAVA einlesen, aber wie?



## stetabar (19. Aug 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

habe hier eine XML Datei (aus Typo3), die folgendermaßen aufgebaut ist:


```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="utf-8" standalone="yes" ?>
<T3locallang>
	<meta type="array">
		<type>database</type>
		<description>Language labels for database tables/fields</description>
	</meta>
		<languageKey index="de" type="array">
<label index="ext.feld1">Feld1: </label>
<label index="ext.feld2">Fedl2: </label>
<label index="ext.feld3">Feld3: </label>
<label index="ext.feld4">Feld4: </label>
<label index="ext.feld4.I.0">Wert1 von Feld4</label>
<label index="ext.feld4.I.1">Wert2 von Feld4</label>
		</languageKey>
```

ich lese ein paar Daten über Java aus und möchte die Texte mit dieser XML-Datei setzen.

Aber habe das noch nicht kappiert, wie das gehen soll.

Könnte mir da jemand helfen, oder zumindest ein gut beschriebenes Tutorial zeigen/sagen?

Vielen Dank!


----------



## pat2004 (20. Aug 2007)

also wenn du das tool castor von exolab verwendest ist es ziemlich einfach deine Werte in das Xml-file zu bekommen

castor-einführung


----------



## stetabar (20. Aug 2007)

ich will die nicht da rein bekommen, sondern auslesen, oder geht das damit auch?


----------



## Faruun (20. Aug 2007)

Hallo,

schau Dir mal JDOM an.

Gruß,
Faruun


----------



## pat2004 (20. Aug 2007)

klar geht das mit castor

musst dann den Unmarshaller verwenden und dann hast du nacher einfach ein objekt, wo alle deine strings drin stehen


----------



## stetabar (22. Aug 2007)

werd mir die beiden tools/schnittstellen mal anschaun.
gibt es dazu auch tutorials?

besten dank!


----------



## pat2004 (22. Aug 2007)

hi

oben ist ein link zu der castor-hp und dort gibt es dann tuturial und sogar ein hanbbuch als pdf


----------



## stetabar (22. Aug 2007)

vielen dank pat!

werde mich da mal durcharbeiten...


----------



## pat2004 (24. Aug 2007)

kein problem

wenn fragen sind einfach melden. habe an der uni schon zwei projekte für ein sehr großes projekt mit castor gemacht und beide werden auch benutzt


----------

